# 400V Frequenzumrichter an 230V



## volker (1 Juni 2004)

hallo

ich habe einen bekannten mit folgendem prob.

ein kleiner getriebemotor 3 Phasig wird zur zeit an 230 volt und einem kondensator zur erzeugung des drehfeldes betrieben.

das klappt soweit auch ganz gut. der motor treibt einen grill an und ist dafür ein klein wenig zu schnell.

er hat jetzt einen gebrauchten FU geschenkt bekommen.
typ: keb 12.f5.b1b.3500 4kw

laut bedienungsanleitung benötigt der umrichter 305..500 v ac oder 420..720 v dc eingangsspannung.

die hat er leider nicht.

meine frage ist nun:
1. ich schliesse den umrichter wie den motor mit dem kondensator an. dann fehlt natürlich 1 phase.
2. ich richte die 230 v gleich und haue da einen relativ grossen kondensator zwischen, so das ich auf spitzte (also 325v) komme.

lohnt sich der versuch überhaupt ?  :shock:


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Du nur di e230V einspeisen brauchst. Ohne Kondensator. Die Zwischenkreisspg. ist dann halt nicht so hoch. Das 3phas. Drehfeld wird durch den FU erzeugt. 

Viel Erfolg wünscht pt


----------



## Kurt (7 Juni 2004)

Hallo,
geht aber nur wenn:
Der KEB FU keine ZK-Unterspannungsüberwachung(abschaltung) hat und
wenn die Steuerelektronik extern versorgt werden kann.

Kurt


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Juni 2004)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> geht aber nur wenn:
> Der KEB FU keine ZK-Unterspannungsüberwachung(abschaltung) hat und
> wenn die Steuerelektronik extern versorgt werden kann.
> ...


 :? Hmmmm, mit der Steuerelektronik haste natürlich recht. Hatte noch nie einen der sich selbst speißt. U-Spg. klar, dass währe lästig. Vieleicht hören wir ja etwas über den (Miss)Erfolg

Gruß pt


----------

